# ST Springs St Struts



## 3rdgenmaxima (Mar 11, 2004)

I just got my 18" rims in the mail today, but i do not want to put them on till i have the car lowered. Now I found this setup for a reasonable price, does anyone have this setup, how is the ride, handling, etc... Im just curious about them. Thanx alot


----------



## ARSmotoRsports (Mar 23, 2004)

I've used Suspension Techniques springs on a J30 Maxima before, but not struts. Actually, I wasn't aware that they made struts for the Maxima. Actually... I wasn't aware they made them at all.

Tokicos are a good match for the ST springs... but if you're too cheap for that then consider the KYB GR-2s. This is going to be a little rought, though. Also, the drop is the same from front to back with the ST springs, and some people don't like that. It almost gives the appearance of the rear sagging a bit. Most people dig the Intrax or something like that, where the drop in the front is just a little more than in the rear.


----------



## 3rdgenmaxima (Mar 11, 2004)

No my bad they were Sprint Springs and St struts, i got them from suspension max works off of ebay. I paid 333 for them, i am waiting for them as i speak, when i get them and put them on i will tell you how they are. Overall i believe that i got a good deal but i will find out in about a week when i get them.


----------



## ARSmotoRsports (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't think those are actually Sprint Springs, and the struts are definitely not Suspension Techniques. It's been a while since I looked at that guy's auctions, so I'm not sure. I have no idea what kind of setup that's going to give you, but that's a pretty good deal on springs and struts! I hope it works out for you. Keep us all posted on how it is...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

There's a 'new' company out that sells stuff under the ST brand name, but they're NOT Suspension Techniques parts.. I have no clue what they are, but they're obviously not Sus Tech products.


----------



## 3rdgenmaxima (Mar 11, 2004)

well i just got them today, they are definately sprint springs. It came in a sprint box w/ stickers and warranty info. As for the shocks/struts im kinda suspisious about them. It has a St sticker on it, Sprint Tech S/T Gas shocks & struts is what is says. But anyone can just slap on a sticker, i just hope that these fit my Maxima. It would really piss me off to do all this work to get them on just to find out the guy sent me the wrong stuff. Im tryin to look for a part #, where would it be on the strut, i just want to double check some info before i go about puttin these on. Im tryin to save me some $$$, my friend has all the tools that i'll need and me and him will tackle this probably saturday. I just hope this makes my Max look sporter and the handlin more aggresive. Then I can finally throw on my 18" vault wheels i can't wait


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Don't the Sprints lower your car 2 inches?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

roughly 2", yeah.


----------



## budha56 (Feb 9, 2004)

I just posted a deal on KYB struts...it won't lower, but you can get springs elsewhere that'll go great with these, if you're interested.


----------



## ARSmotoRsports (Mar 23, 2004)

are the springs blue or purple in color? (yes, that's relevant)


----------



## 3rdgenmaxima (Mar 11, 2004)

The Sprint springs are blue. I just installed them this weekend, my friend and i did it. I gave him like 85 bucks to help me out and to borrow his tools. His father has like ever tool known to man. Anyways it ended up taking us like two days to do this job. It turned out to be a major pita, the ST struts didn't come with anygood directions, so we just kinda improvised. We ended up ripping a cv boot tryin to get the strut back in. We had to go back and do the drivers side twice because he forgot to put the bearing in. The rears went much smoother, besides one thing, the nut stripped on my rear passenger side and is not quite right, i mean it is holding the strut in and all but it is off slightly. I hope it doesn't effect anything, the car looks really good though i like it. The handling has improved so much too, over all it was worth it so far. I will see, so far so good. im getting it aligned tomarrow and i will put my new wheels on too, i hope it fits it will piss me off if they rub against the struts, i got 225/35/18 tires so i should be fine. Well i guess i will find out later.


----------

